# What Species???



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Could someone tell me what Mountain Kingsnakes These are please:




















Many Thanks


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not up on snakes but purely on it's coloured bands, maybe Lampropeltis Zonata? Snake people will give you a better/more specific match?

SDNHM - California Mountain Kingsnake


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah they are similar but mine just have a black mask on their face rather than a black head, theres too many possibilities, hopefully someone will recignise them straight away :whistling2:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of a Chihuahua Mountain King (knoblochi) would people say this is the same as the snakes i have??


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

*Lampropeltis pyromelana knoblocki*

Having seen yours I would say they are Chihuahua or also know as Tarahumara (Lampropeltis pyromelana knoblocki):thumb:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Sy

I thought they were Chihuahua's

As you know i had agreed to sell these but the buyer now insists they aren't what i said they are so does not want them.

I know its a close thing with the mountain kings on what locale they are.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

IMO it is a pyromelana knoblochi, as already noted.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Pankthesnake That answer seems to be the majority :no1:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

These are for sale in the snakes classifieds section £200 ono the pair


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> Thanks Sy
> 
> I thought they were Chihuahua's
> 
> ...


What does the guy think they are??


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

This is what was sent to me:

Iv been looking at the Mountain King thread on the classifieds.... Im now fairly certain that the ones you have here arent Knoblochis .....I wanted to be sure before contacting you .. so sent the pics to a person that breeds Kings.... He confirms that these look like Arizonas or Woodinis, or possible a cross of both.... but DEF not KNobs.


I have checked and checked Sy but still cannot find a pic more alike to my snakes than the one i posted of the Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake.


----------

